# what tournament is this weekend?



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

What tournaments are this weekend?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't think there are any this weekend but next weekend is the bud light rodeo.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

Alabama Deep Sea Fishing Rodeo


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Oh ok thanks


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Also the Pensacola ladies billfish.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

its also King of the Bay tourney going on now til i think end of Sept. Register at Hot Spots Bait and Tackle in da Breeze.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Anybody know where bouys #10 and #11 are? Trying to find out the general area.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

10 and 11 are the first set as you head out of the Pensacola Pass. Old post, I know, but did not see a reply.

Pan


----------

